# Milk replacer vs whole milk



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I got a little buckling today. The breeder said to use milk replacer so I got it but was a little skeptical due to things I've read online about killing the kid. So I have had two feedings with the replacer still (he's kinda got the hang of the nipple) but I was wondering if I should switch to whole milk if that's the best for him. Thanks amber


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I think from what I'm reading I'm going to switch to whole milk inside. No complaints on it but there's tons of negatives on the replacer. Need help on know how to switch over. Again we have only had two feedings as I just got him today. First feeding he had about 2.5 oz second not as much. ( he was debudded and band right before I picked him up )
He's dues for another feeding at 1130 tonight so if like to do what I need to to switch him over for that feeding.
Thanks in advance
Amber


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I used a replacer that i liked but not all replacers are the same

as to changing over -- use half replacer and half whole milk for his next feeding and then again in the morning adn then switch over to whole milk


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gave him half and half and he ate more than he has. Full belly now wagging tail and wondering the livingroom  thank you for your help!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I also have used a replacer and didn't have any problems. It does depend on the replacer though. Mine does not come in one of those 50lb sacks with the goat or cow on it.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He actually seems to like the whole milk better. He's eating more of it than the replacer


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Be careful of how much he takes in and how closely the feedings are spaced. Entero happens very quickly.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

How often should I be feeding him and what do you suggest on the amount? I've been making 4oz but he doesn't eat all that. (He is starting to eat a little more each feeding) he's 11 days old.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed and how much and how often are you feeding him?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He's a Nigerian dwarf. Not sure on his weight but I'm making 4oz at a time he hasn't ate that much about every 4-5 hours


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of him just taken yesterday.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a good rule of thumb is stop when his belly feels full but not tight, He will eat and eat as much as you let him, this is why mom walks away...it should neither bulge out or be sunk in...Goat-link.com has a nice bottle feeding guide...Whole milk is tons better...I too have used powder successfully until one time when it almost killed three of my babies..You just never know who will have an allergy or reaction to it...IMO dont risk it : )


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I couldn't figure out how lol but I'm profile pic was from two days ago.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Happybleats: right now he's not really willing to take the nipple yet we are still learning. So I guess the best thing is to feel his stomach to know when to stop and start feeding him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh him. Start by feeding him 1 ounce per pound of body weight. If he doesn't finish the bottle, that is fine. You will figure out as he needs more. I would just feed 4 times a day. I like to start at 6am and last bottle at 11pm. Once they are 3 weeks old, I go to 3 times a day bottle feeding.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I'll do that thank you. One more question..

I have had him since 5pm yesterday it's now 912am and we haven't had any bowl movements. 
He's urinating fine. No bowls though. 
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always give him an enema. I just use soapy water but you can use the fleet suppositories. I think they make one for children.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

A whole childrens suppository isn't needed to get the required results. You can use a 1/4 or 1/2 of one and within 5 minutes he will start. The constipation is more than likely from the milk change.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just saw how old he was. He should be pooping itty bitty pills by now. These are sometimes hard to find if he's in any bedding material.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I have him in the house right now. I didn't wanna just turn him loose with the other so fast with him having so much of a change right now. So what is it called I need to get? Name? Brand? I just want to make sure I get the right thing. Is he too young for probiotics?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, giving probiotics are fine. You can buy children's Fleet enema.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have probiotics so I'll just give him that. How often and how much?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The only brand of infant/children's suppositories I know of is Pedilyte brand. You will have to get them at a drug store because walmart doesn't sell them (at least they don't here). In a pinch you can use a small 1/2 long x 1/4 wide sliver of soap. I like the glycerine better because its not quite as irritating.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

A large pea size of probiotics


----------

